# Imagecfg



## lernen.2007 (26. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche in Microsoft-Seiten nach die Datei Imagecfg.exe, mit dem man die Zugehörigkeit von Programmen zu CPU's zuordnen kann. Aber leider habe ich nichts gefunden. Kann vielleich mir jemand helfen oder weiß, wie die Microsoft Seite dazu lautet?


----------



## Maik (26. April 2009)

Hi,

 Imagecfg -> http://www.robpol86.com/pages/imagecfg.php

mfg Maik


----------

